# VHS dinner



## CrazyNut (Aug 14, 2015)

Is anyone planning on going to the VHS expo dinner on the 4th of March at Melbourne zoo next year? I'm debating on going, seems like it might be a nice night out among the victorian community. I have been waiting for a dinner for the expo ever since I first heard about the S&T dinner a couple of years back. 
Romulus Whitaker will be speaking at the dinner hopefully thee will be an opportunity for book signings and things like that. I know for an extra $80 you can get a signed copy of "Snakes of India" but I don't think that includes a "meet and greet" type thing. Apologies if this is in the wrong section, I wasn't really sure where to post this.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Aug 16, 2015)

He will be in our store for a day on that weekend if you wanted to meet and greet.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 16, 2015)

Sounds good. Will he be there on the Sunday as well? Don't think I can make it on Saturday because I will be at the expo lol


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 19, 2015)

Having a sickie on that Friday so I can spend all day at the zoo, then on to the dinner. Might even get a room for the night so I don't have to go home, but can go straight to the Expo.


----------



## eipper (Sep 22, 2015)

might see if I can get leave and shoot down? Its been awhile


----------

